# Schrauber Buch



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2012)

Ihr Lieben,

das Hardtail ist durch, der Antrieb muss neu, Schaltzüge weiß ich nicht und überhaupt braucht das ganze Rad eine Wartung...

Ich würde mich gerne selbst dran geben. Als erstes, weiß jemand ein gutes Buch wo Inspektion und Antrieb erneuern und andere Sachen die man so braucht gut erklärt sind?

Welche Werkzeuge benötige ich um die Kurbel abzuschrauben?

Schaltung einstellen sollte in dem Buch auch genau erklärt werden!


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Mai 2012)

Sproki
Fahrradmonteur  
Gangschaltung 

Alternativ dazu mal eine Selbsthilfewerkstatt anradeln.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sproki
> Fahrradmonteur
> Gangschaltung
> 
> ...



Ganz lieben Dank, Selbsthilfewerkstatt gibts hier leider nicht


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Mai 2012)

> Ort: Hinterm Mond gleich links


Achso 
ADFC in der Nähe?  Ansonsten: http://www.einfaelle-statt-abfaelle.de/index.php?details=off#Fahrradesa06 

Gibt aber schickere zeitgemäßere Bücher.
Grüße


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2012)

ja, hinterm Mond gleich links dürft ihr ruhig wörtl. nehmen 

Leider gibt es hinterm Mond auch keinen ADFC *g*

Daher: selbst ist die Frau 

Die Websiten sind schon super! Und wenn was nicht geht schrei ich hier eben....


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier

www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Tipps.htm

Die Beschreibungen für jede Art von Reparatur gibt es auch in anschaulichen Videos - das hat mir auch schon sehr geholfen 

Ich finde die Seite


----------



## laterra (20. Mai 2012)

Da du explizit nach einem Buch gefragt hattest:

Chris Sidwells, Bike Reparatur Handbuch
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bike-Reparaturhandbuch-Chris-Sidwells/dp/3768826074/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337535240&sr=8-1"]Bike-Reparaturhandbuch: Amazon.de: Chris Sidwells, Thomas Rögner: Bücher[/ame]

Hat bei mir bisher gut funktioniert in Ergänzung zu den Sprockhövel Videos.


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank

welche Werkzeuge benötige ich, um die Kurbel zu demontieren, später wieder zu montieren und die Kettenblätter zu wechseln. Es handelt sich um eine Shimano XT Kurbel


----------



## bikebecker (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Schau dir mal von Park Tool " Das Blaue Buch der Fahrradtechnik " an.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank
> 
> welche Werkzeuge benötige ich, um die Kurbel zu demontieren, später wieder zu montieren und die Kettenblätter zu wechseln. Es handelt sich um eine Shimano XT Kurbel



http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M770-2693_v1_m56577569830621041.pdf

für die Kurbelarme:
- 5er Inbus um die beiden Sicherungsschrauben (3) zu lösen (nur lose machen, nicht ganz rausschrauben)
- Fingernägel um das Sicherungsplättchen (4) im Klemmspalt rauszuknibbeln 
- Kurbelstern-Tool um die Plastik-Kurbelschraube (1) zu demontieren
- ggf Gummihammer oder normalen Hammer + Holzplättchen zum unterlegen, falls der rechte Kurbelarm samt Welle widerspenstig ist und du ihn "austreiben" musst

für das Innenlager:
- (Hollowtech II) BB Tool (beim verlinkten wäre das Stern-Tool auch schon dabei) 
zum wieder montieren allerdings besser: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1713/werkzeug-kurbeladapter-tl-fc-33.html + großen Drehmomentschlüssel

für die Kettenblattschrauben:
passenden Torx + Gegenhalter


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Mai 2012)

ja, das Innenlager, keine Ahnung wie der Zustand ist, muss das raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ja, das Innenlager, keine Ahnung wie der Zustand ist, muss das raus?



wenn die Kettenblätter durch sind, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch mal das Innenlager genauer anschauen. Einfach mal bei ausgebauter Kurbel auf Leichtgängigkeit prüfen. Wenn es noch sauber (ohne Ruckeln und Knirschen) und leicht läuft drin lassen.


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Mai 2012)

Die Kettenblattschrauben würde ich vor dem lösen mit einem Fön gut warmmachen. Die sind meist mit Loctite gesichert und gehen dann ensprechend schwer auf.

Und ob mit für das Innenlager einen großen Drehmomentschlüssel braucht?
Ich bin jahrzentelang ohne klar gekommen, weder bei der Kassette oder beim Innenlager hat sich je was gelöst.


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Und ob mit für das Innenlager einen großen Drehmomentschlüssel braucht?
> Ich bin jahrzentelang ohne klar gekommen, weder bei der Kassette oder beim Innenlager hat sich je was gelöst.



sicherer ist's auf jeden Fall. Es gibt Leute, die haben's im Gefühl und genug Erfahrung, andere wiederum (mich eingeschlossen) machen's ohne Dremo nur viel zu fest oder viel zu lose. Muss jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Abschlußring einer Kassette steht über 40 Nm, und ich habe das mal mit einem Dehmomentschlüßel überprüft, das erreich ich als Frau mit dem normalen Hebelarm meiner 1/2 " Knarre locker.

Und bei den Innenlager ist die Angabe genauso präzis: zwischen 35 und 50 Nm.


----------

